# How many IVF cycles & FET's did you have before getting your take-home baby?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Just out of interest, as some surveys & links quote an average of 3, others an average of 5. This is just for 40+ please and both fresh & frozen transfers count  

Thanks


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Merlin,

Just to clarify, do you mean using OE?

Maggie xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi Maggie, either OE or DE (or both) - just number of tries before success   xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Merlin
As you can see from my signature, it took 8 cycles of one form or another to finally get my take home bundle of joy.  As you can see from my signature, I had 2 oe IVF - first try had 3 embryos put back but failed, the second try failed to even get past egg collection.

We moved onto de and had 5 attempts of fet with one donor that only produced one bfp that ended even before the first scan.  We moved to a new clinic and a new donor and finally success...

My consultant in Scotland did say it was highly unusual however not to have had success within 3 and certainly by 5 tries of de.

Turia x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Merlin,

I'm not sure what the information will tell you as sometimes the reason we fail is age of eggs but also we may be failing because of age coupled with other miscarriage/failure issues?  If these aren't fixed then many over 40s continue to fail unless the issues are addressed!

Of course, a good number of over 40s women fail with own eggs and then go on to have immediate success with DE but it is worth bearing in mind the donor eggs only fix an egg problem so other areas like sperm, uterine, clotting, autoimmune, thyroid etc do need looking at.

I am a case in point!!  I did 3 own egg cycles between 44 and 44.5 and got pregnant every time but miscarried.  Moved to DE.  Did 3 cycles, got pregnant every time but miscarried.  It was only when some issues (clotting, autoimmune) were treated that my 7th DD cycle was successful.

So I had 6 cycles before success, but you need to drill down a bit into those stats to find out the numerous reasons for failure with both OE and DE over 40.

I hope the information does help you though!!   

Daisy xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Turia and Daisy, glad you got there in the end xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
I went straight to DE due to being 45 when I first started treatment and wanted best chance of a take home baby! Had 2 cycles of DD - one fresh, one frozen at LWC - both BFNs. Changed clinic and on 3rd cycle (first with CARE) got BFP - DD - and now got gorgeous 20 month old son, fresh cycle. Had 3 frosties, and tried for sibling. So on 4th cycle, 2nd with CARE - with FET and DD, got an amazing BFP, now 7 + 4, heartbeat seen, so keeping everything crossed.
Deb


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

Congrats Deb!   Sounds like you did exactly the right thing. I don't think I'd do OE IVF over 42, even though some have managed it on here. So nice to hear your positive outcome - twice! All the best xx


----------



## walnut123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi

I had DE at 47 and at 49 and succeeded both times at first attempt.  Both attempts fresh cycles, different countries. 

My previous OE IVF, 2 attempts, were unsuccessful. I am sure the reason for that was that I was approaching menopause.


----------



## Magnolia1 (Dec 2, 2014)

It took me 8 fresh Ivf cycles and 3 FETs to have 2 children with OE at 43 and 45. The eggs were from Ivf fresh cycles #7 and #8 which I did when I was 42. Then I transferred them as FETs when I was 42 (gave birth at 43) and when I was 44 (about to give birth in 2 weeks at 45).


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks Walnut, congrats with achieving your family! Lovely to hear that  

Magnolia good going with OE by mid 40's, I guess FET from earlier cycles is more likely to make it possible. Did you use PGS at all or have any earlier mcs? Congrats as well and all the best with your imminent arrival!  

Thank you ladies xx


----------



## Magnolia1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I had 3 miscarriages (twice with twins and one singleton). All occurred between 6 and 10 weeks at ages 41-43.  I did 3 cycles of PGS testing at day 5. We found one normal embryo and I miscarried it at 6 weeks. 

My 2 successes came from transferring untested embryos at day 3 with lower dose protocols that focused on quality over quantity. I also had some immune issues which were finally dealt with by using humira and putting hcg in my uterus before transfer)


----------



## mogg77 (Nov 9, 2014)

I had no known issues apart from being 40 , oe, but had to use ds due to partners problems. I became pregnant second  go.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks Magnolia (sorry about the MCs, I am sure your LO's make it all worth it now   ) and congrats Mogg!   Lovely news! xx


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

It took me 10 IVF cycles to finally get a baby.
I didn't  have major issues apart from my age and  used ds


----------



## Mels11 (Nov 3, 2014)

I had no option other than to use DE as had early menopause. Basic tests showed no other issues. We were lucky and it worked first time. But it had taken us 10 years of trying to get to the point where we could get our heads round IVF & using DE. Now, even if I could turn the clock back & by some miracle use OE, I wouldn't. Wouldn't swop my daughter for the world


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

Congrats Altai and Mels, so glad you both got there in the end   Xxx


----------



## Mum of 1 at last! (Jun 20, 2011)

DD on cycle #19, chemical on #20, hysteroscopy & inplantation cuts tomorrow for cycle #21 - definitely the last one!!!!  

Started off with perfect eggs / sperm / embryos - then moved on to Double Donation as a single person  

Started ttc at 24 yrs old, now 48!


----------



## esj (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear Magnolia. Your success with OE at that age is encouraging for me. Would you be able to share the type of stims you were on and maybe the particular clinic please?
Many thanks xxx


----------



## Magnolia1 (Dec 2, 2014)

ESJ
I did EPP with 150 menopur and 150 gonal f. My RE believes high doses can damage egg quality. We did FETs in order to let my uterus return to its natural state. I have immune issues so for my first child we put hcg in my uterus 7 mins before transfer. My immune issues were worse for the second Fet so we did the hcg infusion plus I took 4 shots of humira over the 6 weeks before transfer.  For supplements I took PQQ and COQ10. I ate high antioxidant foods instead of taking  antioxidant supplements.  I did acupuncture with electrostim. 

I live in the US. My RE was dr cedars at UCSF in san Francisco CA


----------

